# Conquest 510 CNC Router



## Hektor (Sep 28, 2016)

Our small business in San Antonio, Texas has a Cosmec Conquest 510 CNC Router as its workhorse. Unfortunately, the "horse" was built in 2001 and has come up lame and no longer works. Apparently we need an LVD5 module made by a now-defunct company in Italy formerly called S.B.C. Elettronica SPA (Milano, IT). The Conquest 510 has 3 of these routers, one for each axis. 

Does anybody know a good second- or third-party source for components? Somebody MUST have these on a shelf somewhere. 

I've attached two photos of the component I need. 

Thanks // Don
:grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Don...


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Does the machine use Stepper motors or servos?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You might try here. It is an Italian company but this site is 2016. It's worth a try.

- Parker


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

You may want to contact Beta Laboratories, a division of the company I worked for before I retired. They are excellent at rebuilding obsolete electronics. They were/are our Calibration Lab, Material, Water, Chemical, & Failure Analysis facility. They then started repairing circuit boards for our Nuclear Fleet, and now do repair and reverse engineering of circuit boards for all industries. I know o lot of them personally and they are knowledgable and easy to work with.
https://www.firstenergycorp.com/beta-lab.html
BETA Laboratory
6670 Beta Drive
Mayfield Village, OH 44143
1-800-470-BETA (2382)


----------



## Hektor (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for the interest, Bill. I don't have the answer and will have to check with my shop chief who is, unfortunately, at another jobsite today. Will get back with you when I touch base with him.

Cheers // Don


----------



## tighdirines (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi Hektor

I would appreciate if you could send me a copy for the relevant information of your machine cause it seems that we have a similar machine using same servo drives and motors and probably same osai controller. 

My machine is a Holzher Conquest Cosmec 250 - osai controller 10/110
Please,send me information to : [email protected]


----------



## Terry S (Dec 22, 2017)

I have the exact machine. Works great, but I have also had problems with finding certain parts without having to go through Holzher. I have not had the same issue you are having, however my control moniter has gone down a couple of times, and I have had pretty good success getting it repaired by Ampeon Industrial Servo and Controls Repair.
They are located in Niagara Falls New York, so I had to overnight it to them and they overnight ed it back once repaired. 
Hope that helps,
Terry


----------



## tighdirines (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks Terry , I do appreciate you precious help.
Yeah, they are based in Toronto area too. 
I think they could do something for us as well.


----------



## tighdirines (Nov 2, 2017)

Terry S said:


> I have the exact machine. Works great, but I have also had problems with finding certain parts without having to go through Holzher. I have not had the same issue you are having, however my control moniter has gone down a couple of times, and I have had pretty good success getting it repaired by Ampeon Industrial Servo and Controls Repair.
> They are located in Niagara Falls New York, so I had to overnight it to them and they overnight ed it back once repaired.
> Hope that helps,
> Terry


Hi Terry,

I have just spoken with a technician from Ampeon industrial Servo and Controls Repair, they told me they can not do anything for me, because they told me my problem is that our machine is missing a file that s why we are unable to reload the controller. they have suggested me to see someone who has a similar machine.
Please let me know if you could do something for us. my email is : [email protected]
Thanks in advance


----------



## tighdirines (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi 
I have a missed file in our osai 10/110 controller for a conquest cosmec 250. 

I called to Cosmec both in Italy and USA to get a backup , their response is : we can't help cause it's an old system (Year 2000)
I contacted many companies specialized in osai controller, and they have suggested me to get that file from someone who has the same machine.
They told me that the only way to get that file is cloning the hard drive.


I have got 6 floppies from a local technician so i have tried the reinstall the controller but it was unsuccessful cause when I insert the first floppy I get a message : wrong floppy


I do appreciate your help in advance.


----------



## Atta Rahman (Jan 15, 2020)

hello, good Day, i'm ATTA RAHMAN by name from Nigeria. i'm having troubles operating (CNC 10 SERIES PLASMA MACHINE). i'm having troubles operating it, as if some files are missing...just thought maybe you could guide me or provide me with some assistance on how to operate it and set it up..
its showing me that 
THEIR IS AN ERROR IN THE F BLOCK OF THE SYSTEM.. and also tells me that
HD042...DUAL PORT HAS BEEN RESET..

Please could you help me with some assistance on how to fix these issues and make it ready for use,.. thank you..


----------

